# Meat Run Meltdown



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Wading Lures, Bait Fishing North, Flounder Gigging, Airboat Redfishing

Meat Run Meltdown*

The old line from the song Taking Care of Business comes to mind as I pen this report because "_we're taking what she's giving and workin for a livin_"! All cylinders firing in perfect order on all venues from wade fishing South with lures to Flounder Gigging to Airboat Redfishing; and Boat/Bait trips have just been incredible.

Capt. James Cunningham started things off Flounder Gigging with guests of Mike's Landscaping taking full limits on a big run down south in foggy conditions. James managed to know it out of the park with full limits for them in fair conditions. Capt. Chris Cady has been running non-stop in the Airboat on back lakes trips. Slick offs have been making things challenging early with the slick calm foggy mornings with gin clear water but once the wind picks up a bit he's been taking names and had guests plenty bowed-up. Capt. Donnie Heath led Kelly J and guests Laura to solid action wade fishing artificial in the back lakes and shorelines taking some nice fish with plenty of action on soft plastics. 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Heading North Over The Weekend*

Corporate guests along with a bachelor party trip won't soon forget this one. All boats landed on the fish first stop and never moved. What happened next was a meat haul extroardinaire with fast action on Delta Blue Cats mixed with Redfish and Black Drum. Anyone that knows anything about this area knows the absolute delicacy of our Blue Catfish that enter the bays during the Winter and Spring months. The brackish water is thought to purge them leaving mouth watering filets and some of the best eating that comes off the coast. With a 25 fish limit, landing on them can produce some crushing fish boxes that have us pulling out the fish lugs to tote them around. 4,200 folks follow us on *Instagram*

*Busy Busy*

We've got lots of fishing on tap this week and the weather looks amazing as we approach March. We finally got our burn ban lifted in the City and managed to get the last remenants of Hurricane Harvey up in smoke. We're also putting the finishing touches on our Tackroom for Wader and Gun Rental and it turned out beautiful with lots of Cedar and old school toungue & groove pine shiplap. Check availability* HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings!

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Foggy, Overcast*

Foggy and overcast with a little mist in the air, yep, a perfect day for February fishing. Check out the size of those Delta Blue's, crazy good and just unbelievable on the dinner table. We welcome long time guests from IA today for a couple of days, should be solid.


----------

